# Smilies



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Whilst the smilies we have are cool they have some really good ones on Tyresmoke.netv- any chance of adding a few new ones??


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

yeah it's easy... ask Jae nicely when he's back from hols.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Cool i'll send him a PM


----------

